# Got Dark Paint on Flat white popcorn ceiling



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Ceiling: When taping I always run my fingers over the tape to assure it has adhered completely especially the edges, otherwise the paint will seep under the edge.

I used the primer I had on hand (Zinsser Bullseye 123) to touch up the 
ceiling area when I made a few "whoops". You may have to do it a couple of times to cover the darker color. It covered great for me, although I have high ceilings.

Walls: The longer you let the painted walls cure (several weeks to a month) the better before you tape it off to paint the woodwork. Even still it's likely you'll have a few chips of wall paint come off with the tape. And remove the tape slowly. If it starts to pull come paint, peel the paint off the tape, wet your finger and put the chip back in place on the wall. Wipe very gently with wet finger and it should stay in place and dry. Very easy to touch up with extra paint if needed. I just finished three rooms with as much woodwork, baseboards, doorways, floor to ceiling shelves and cupboards as there was wall...the walls are easy compared to all the wood, lol.


----------



## DIYAmatureLeah (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks. What I did is I went to Menards...I was met there by a not so nice paint clerk much to my annoyance, he laughed at my problem. So, I went off on my own checking out everything. I had no idea what white that paint was on the ceiling. I got lucky...the rest of the paint is Pittsburg Paint so I got a white ceiling flat in that brand and hoped for the best. It matches!! And it covered the gray color in one coat. But, even with that thing known as a paint cutter for walls and ceilings, the white got on to the gray. Whomever did the popcorn texture on the ceiling, did the texture clear onto the walls too a little...that is why it is so hard to do as well. So, I got a sturdy box with not real thick cardboard, cut it in 4inch wide by 14 inch strips and cut back in the gray after the white paint set. It might not be a razor paint edge but it now looks pretty nice. Im getting closer...Tomorrows project is cleaning and caulking and then next weekend, the trim. 

Saggdevil: I really appreciate your reply. It is the only one I had to this post. I was at my wits end this morning and now I can see the faint light at the end of the tunnel. Im sure I will be back with my next painting/wall project ,,the plaster walls in the stairway, dining and living room. Again, thank you.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

I had done only a little painting in past and now I realize a poor job, lol. However that was 12 years ago. So I am in process of painting the entire downstairs this spring and summer and am on room five, the LR. 

I have learned so much from these guys on here. They have offered great tips on everything from application to which type product to use for whatever type of situation on hand. I can now look back to each room and see things I would do differently although everyone coming in comment on what a professional job it looks.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

> _Whomever did the popcorn texture on the ceiling, did the texture clear onto the walls too a little...that is why it is so hard to do as well._




The next time you repaint, you may want to sand the texture off the walls to have a clean line where wall & ceiling meet. I'd start with 80 to 100 grit and finish off with 220 grit. That should smooth it out for you.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

saggdevil said:


> The next time you repaint, you may want to sand the texture off the walls to have a clean line where wall & ceiling meet. I'd start with 80 to 100 grit and finish off with 220 grit. That should smooth it out for you.


Or just run a very fine bead of caulk where the ceiling meets the wall.:thumbsup:


----------



## cindy57 (Jan 23, 2013)

*paint on popcorn ceiling*

my husband painted the walls a dark color and got paint on the popcorn ceiling. I had him tape off 1/16" below the ceiling (we have high ceilings) and paint over it and the stray paint with a flat white. Gives a nice clean line and you don't notice a thing.


----------

